

How to Automate Your Human – Forming Good Development Habits - gazoombo
http://spin.atomicobject.com/2013/05/20/automate-human-good-development-habits/

======
beat
That "sigh" moment is really important. If you want the benefits of good
habits like TDD, you need to make them rewarding at the micro as well as macro
level.

More carrot, less stick.

------
silentbicycle
A tenth of a second seems to be a common threshold for how long something can
take before it becomes a noticeable delay. (I've seen 75 - 200 msec in UI
literature.)

